# using a car steering rack gaiter as a flexible hose adaptor



## oddsocks (9 Apr 2010)

As well as wood I also do all my own car maintenance and had a couple of leftover 'universal' steering rack rubber boots (as typically only one side needed replacing yet they come in pairs). Even though they are termed universal there are different versions, step sizes etc hence why had two left.

In the past few days I have used one to fit my record RSDE2 to the outlet of the Dewalt 621 router, and another one from the RSDE2 to the cone adaptor on the abranet sanding system. The universal boot just needs to be cut to suit the diameter of the hoses, but the material is very flexible and stretches so a good fit should be possible.

If you don't do your own DIY then they can be bought for less than £10 a pair from high street factors 

Dave


----------



## matt (9 Apr 2010)

As in the boots for the track rods?


----------



## oddsocks (10 Apr 2010)

Matt, yes. The slide over the trackrod ends and onto the steering rack


----------

